# How to sell hedgehogs?



## HannahE. (May 6, 2013)

I have four baby hedgehogs that I need to sell and _fast!_ I have a facebook page for them, a craigslist ad, and a website.


----------



## velooyuotn (Apr 10, 2013)

Where are you located?


----------



## HannahE. (May 6, 2013)

West Knoxville, TN.


----------



## Kelcey (Mar 28, 2013)

What's the Facebook page name?


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

Why do you have four baby hedgehogs that you need to sell fast?


----------



## HannahE. (May 6, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/TheHedgehogEmporium
I need to get rid of them fast because our family reunion was moved to a couple weeks earlier than it usually is, so I'll be out of town and I can't bring them.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

If you run out of time, I would look at www.hedgehogwelfare.org to see if there's a rescuer or check around you for established breeders. Either of those might be places that can take your babies in, either to hedgiesit or to find them a good home, rather than selling them to homes that might not be good for them.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm not a breeder, but...it seems like $400 is rather steep for babies? If you need to sell them to good homes quickly, you may want to lower your price a bit. I can understand that having a higher price might weed out people that are uncertain and wouldn't be good homes, but people who have bought supplies and want money left over for a vet fund may not be able to afford $400 either. A breeder might have more advice on that too, though, and I know it depends on area. Just wanted to mention it.  A lot of breeders also use a questionnaire to check out possible homes.


----------



## HannahE. (May 6, 2013)

I've actually had the price at $350, but I can probably lower it some more. In your opinion, what is the best price? I've been going off of what my friends paid for theirs, but it's possible that they were just overcharged.


----------



## AlexONeil (Nov 14, 2012)

From what I've seen and my experience, anywhere from $175-$250 is reasonable to charge for a hedgehog.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

The only baby I purchased, I paid $250 for. The breeder I purchased from has a good reputation, a large breeding herd with unusual colors and markings, and a health guarantee. Without those things, I have seen hedgehogs (such as from BYB, small-scale breeders and petstores) sell for about $140.



Lilysmommy said:


> If you run out of time, I would look at http://www.hedgehogwelfare.org to see if there's a rescuer or check around you for established breeders. Either of those might be places that can take your babies in, either to hedgiesit or to find them a good home, rather than selling them to homes that might not be good for them.


I like this suggestion  very much.


----------



## HannahE. (May 6, 2013)

Okay, thanks!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Price is determined by pet vs breeding quality, location, market, colouring, and the reputation of the breeder selling. A well known, reputable breeder with good lineages who is in high demand can charge more than someone starting out or with an oops litter. If the market in the area is saturated with other breeders then prices are usually lower. It also works the opposite way too. If there are no other breeders in the area, it doesn't necessarily mean there will be a demand for babies, sometimes there are no other breeders because there is no market. 

$350 is a high price regardless of location. Are the babies registered and come with a good lineage? 

IMO, it's never good to be under a time frame to sell the babies. Selling quickly often means the person buying has made a spur of the moment decision and may not be fully prepared for or with a lifestyle suitable for a hedgehog. 

I agree with Lilysmommy that contacting HWS would be a good idea if you are under a time frame.


----------



## Madidoletzky (Feb 9, 2019)

*less than a year old hedgehog for sale*

hi I live in Tampa and am trying to sell my hedgehog. She is just not fit for my life style. I am selling her, her cage with a water thing, a bowl, and some toys.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Please check the date on a thread before posting. This one is 6 years old. Start a new thread with your question/information.


----------

